# Above The Table Dust Collection



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

No dust collection problem when routing close to or against the fence...the through-the-fence dust collection works fine. When I'm routing with the fence removed I'm having trouble collecting dust. I've tried hanging the shop vac nozzle near the bit but I still get a lot of dust thrown into the air and across the table. I tried a plastic hood but not too good. Looking for recommendations. Thank You.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

You have to use a router with built in dust collection. I have this router but their are a whole lot of routers to choose from that have dust collection. You just hook your shop vac to them. It does a great job of collecting dust.

Also this is a great company to buy tools from. They have fast shipping and really stand behind what they sell. If you have more questions just fire away.

Dewalt DW618PK 2-1-4 HP EVS Fixed Base & Plunge Router Combo Kit with Hard Case


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> You have to use a router with built in dust collection. I have this router but their are a whole lot of routers to choose from that have dust collection. You just hook your shop vac to them. It does a great job of collecting dust.
> 
> Also this is a great company to buy tools from. They have fast shipping and really stand behind what they sell. If you have more questions just fire away.
> 
> Dewalt DW618PK 2-1-4 HP EVS Fixed Base & Plunge Router Combo Kit with Hard Case


This is the router that I have....my kit also included a D handle base. Only the plunge base has built in dust collection. Are you suggesting mounting the plunge base in the table and hooking the shop vac to it?


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

JIMMIEM said:


> This is the router that I have....my kit also included a D handle base. Only the plunge base has built in dust collection. Are you suggesting mounting the plunge base in the table and hooking the shop vac to it?


I know you are going to find this hard to believe but I got mixed up. :laugh2: I back my fence up as far as I can and route as much as I can using through the fence dust collection. I also collect the dust from below. Look at my pictures please. It's really hard to get all the dust with no fence collection. Some times I go out side when I have to but I don't like to. The dust I collect from below gets sucked out with my big dust collector.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

It will take considerable air flow and velocity on your DC to overcome the high speed particle ejection from the bit. Is your DC up to it? There is a 1.5hp DC unit on sale at HF for $199. 

Having a DC adapter on your router is likely to do a better jop, but some sawdust will just get away no matter what you do. 

I wonder if you could use a plexiglass (transparent) sheet mounted so it stands close to the height of the workpiece and with a DC port on top so you can see the workpiece, but not leave much of an ejection path. You could mount a line of brush bristles to form a soft chamber to contain the ejected dust. Just a thought.


----------



## CharlesWebster (Nov 24, 2015)

I built a router table sled for cutting box joints. It requires that the fence be removed, so I fabricated a plexiglas shield that holds the DC hose that is normally connected to the back of the fence, and attached it to the left side of the sled. The shield provides protection from the bit when the sled is retracted to move the work piece, and clears the table top of dust at the same time.

I'll post pix if I can find them.


----------



## tomp913 (Mar 7, 2014)

Something like this? - except for the Plexiglas, and mounted facing the box joint jig.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

tomp913 said:


> Something like this? - except for the Plexiglas, and mounted facing the box joint jig.


That is nice Tom. Great job.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I have the dust collector adapter for the Bosch 1617 routers and the little DeWalt 611. The built in dust port on the Triton works well.

Not perfect but better than nothing.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

hawkeye10 said:


> I know you are going to find this hard to believe but I got mixed up. :laugh2: I back my fence up as far as I can and route as much as I can using through the fence dust collection. I also collect the dust from below. Look at my pictures please. It's really hard to get all the dust with no fence collection. Some times I go out side when I have to but I don't like to. The dust I collect from below gets sucked out with my big dust collector.


Impossible to believe. Nice setup.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

DesertRatTom said:


> It will take considerable air flow and velocity on your DC to overcome the high speed particle ejection from the bit. Is your DC up to it? There is a 1.5hp DC unit on sale at HF for $199.
> 
> Having a DC adapter on your router is likely to do a better jop, but some sawdust will just get away no matter what you do.
> 
> I wonder if you could use a plexiglass (transparent) sheet mounted so it stands close to the height of the workpiece and with a DC port on top so you can see the workpiece, but not leave much of an ejection path. You could mount a line of brush bristles to form a soft chamber to contain the ejected dust. Just a thought.


I have a Delta 1.5 hp...have a Thien pre-separator so it looses a little suction. I was thinking a box with a plexi top for visibility....just leave the front open for the part being cut. Anything to contain the dust. I've being making some MDF templates and the dust spews upwards and gets thrown in the direction of the bit spin direction. I inserted the shop vac hose through a hole in the bottom of a margarine tub and layed it on an angle above and beside the bit....I could see the dust being drawn in but still had some dust on the table top.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Topm913offered a good solution.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I have the same problem when I remove the fence. I usually roll it outside and have a large box fan blowing the dust away from me and the shop.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

tomp913 said:


> Something like this? - except for the Plexiglas, and mounted facing the box joint jig.


I have something similar to this with plexiglas (from Shopnotes plans) and works fine, but I have seen some inserts with perforations that sucks the dust under the table, I dont remember if in Incra or Kreg, or other brand (Im looking for them and if I find them I post here later), but I thing that working with both things together will take of most of the dust in your case. :wink:


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

Here you are:
https://www.incrementaltools.com/Individual_INCRA_CleanSweep_MagnaLOCK_Rings_p/inc-csring-single.htm

I know they are specific for Incra, but you got the idea and maybe cut the perforations yourself by hand or with a CNC machine. :nerd:

PS watch the video.


----------



## JIMMIEM (Apr 4, 2010)

RÖENTGEEP said:


> I have something similar to this with plexiglas (from Shopnotes plans) and works fine, but I have seen some inserts with perforations that sucks the dust under the table, I dont remember if in Incra or Kreg, or other brand (Im looking for them and if I find them I post here later), but I thing that working with both things together will take of most of the dust in your case. :wink:


Can you post a picture of your setup?


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

JIMMIEM said:


> Can you post a picture of your setup?


I will soon. :smile:


----------

